# Which is better: Vanilla or chocolate?



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Seeing as vanilla is used with cocoa to make chocolate foods, I'd say that vanilla is better. After all, it makes chocolate taste better.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

I was just about to make this thread as a response to one of Polednice's posts. It would have been similar to the Haydn vs. Shakespeare thing.

You beat me to it, though.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Luke!!! You stole my idea, _and_ you stole Dodecaplex's privilege of stealing my ideas before anyone else!

Chocolate, by the way.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

I read somewhere that everyone's first choice is different, but most everyone has vanilla as a second choice.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Vanilla. It's a worldwide, racist _lie_ that it's a boring flavor (oh, it's boring because it's white?). LIES.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

*Vanilla,* to choose the opposite to the dubious opinion of this now gone ideologue member. If he doesn't like vanilla, I bloody well will!!!



Bach said:


> ...For me,* Sibelius's **music is particularly ignorable *- his pervading diatonicism, lack of harmonic or thematic contrast, generally subpar orchestration (when compared to the contemporaneous Debussy, Strauss and Ravel) makes *his music very** vanilla.* Of course it has moments of drama - but (like orchestral music's cousin, film music) I feel these are forced rather than allowed to develop organically (like Mahler would)...


I thought this was so good, I kept the URL to it. Esp. remembered the use of the word vanilla. Just hilarious. But maybe my own posts from that time are dodgy too.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Children, children... no need to choose.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

^^Neopolitana would go well with something from that neck of the woods...say a Rossini opera or _O sole mio_???...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

*Chocolate* (equal first place with anchovy)


----------



## eorrific (May 14, 2011)

Vanilla! Everything that starts with a V must be superior to everything else!


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

eorrific said:


> Vanilla! Everything that starts with a V must be superior to everything else!


I don't know about that. I can think of some pretty nasty things beginning with V...


----------



## eorrific (May 14, 2011)

Polednice said:


> I don't know about that. I can think of some pretty nasty things beginning with V...


Like Vagner?


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

eorrific said:


> Like Vagner?


I haven't heard anyone call it that before, but yes.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Chocolate for me.


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

Two chocca & Fudge please mister Bach


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Vanilla Fudge beats Hot Chocolate any day (my attempt at a pop music joke).


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Chocolate all the way.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Now,...I voted for chocolate but there are white and creamy ice creams that are called mantecado, buttercream,...err, I can't believe I can't remember them right now but the point is that there are several cream-based flavors I love that contain no vanilla and those I am very fond of. Only vanilla I ever loved was Borden's back in the day, 1980's. It was a cylindrical half gallon (kinda like Edy's but the right size) and at the very top it had a nice half-moon shaped 'window' of plastic so you can see the color.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

*Chocolate*

Vanilla products taste funny.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Of the two, chocolate. But caramel beats both.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

science said:


> Of the two, chocolate. But caramel beats both.


Caramel comes second for me.
But vanilla products taste funny.


----------

